# Racing pictures, post one



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

My favorite pro and the source of a constant joke between a training partner and I. 

What would Stijn Devolder do? _He would attack!_


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

So, is it your job as moderator to copy-paste text and/or photos from 3rd-party sites and start discussions here by using the copyrighted material as incentive? I ask because that seems to be the case every time you start a new thread. Couldn't you just pitch an interesting point of contention on your own?

Sorry, to add: here's my own best racing pic, that's me on the front turning on the screws. (My cover is blown ...)


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

AWESOMENESS

I too, loved racing in the rain....


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Kelly Bauer Flanders


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like this one, too bad he is a doper.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*and Eric Vanderaerden too....*

Very cool stuff! In 2008 

Panasonic jersey on rider's right. I can still picture the time he won Paris-Roubaix, with Phil Leggett's voice and Yanni's soundtrack "and there goes Vanderaerden...."

I recognize the PDM rider behind Eric, but for the life of me can't recall his name....


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

*US Pro champs and it's my shot*

The Lemond one is the best image, but I didn't take the picture. Here is the favorite of a picture that I took. This was one of the years Freddy won and of course George and Postal went all out for a win for George. It wasn't to be. This is on the wall and George made a move and Freddy was clearly all over him. I love the look on his face.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Susan Walker said:


> So, is it your job as moderator to copy-paste text and/or photos from 3rd-party sites and start discussions here by using the copyrighted material as incentive? I ask because that seems to be the case every time you start a new thread. Couldn't you just pitch an interesting point of contention on your own?
> 
> Sorry, to add: here's my own best racing pic, that's me on the front turning on the screws. (My cover is blown ...)


Yep, that about covers it. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> Yep, that about covers it. Thanks for asking!


More for my #1 fan! Coppi and Big George.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

bigpinkt said:


> Kelly Bauer Flanders


Great choice!

:thumbsup:


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

teleguy57 said:


> Very cool stuff! In 2008
> 
> Panasonic jersey on rider's right. I can still picture the time he won Paris-Roubaix, with Phil Leggett's voice and Yanni's soundtrack "and there goes Vanderaerden...."
> 
> I recognize the PDM rider behind Eric, but for the life of me can't recall his name....


I think it's Gert-Jan Theunisse but I could be wrong.......


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Team Time Trial Giro 2007. I took these from the top of the climb on LaMaddelena.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a couple of Grahams books, they make for tough choices!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

ProRoad said:


> I have a couple of Grahams books, they make for tough choices!


 I have one of his posters at work, good stuff.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

*R.i.p.*

I'll see your Ricco and raise 5 Marco's.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Here are a couple of pics I took at the 2006 Tour of CA.

Levi attacks on the San Marcos Pass

George cruises to the post stage presentations


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

teleguy57 said:


> Very cool stuff! In 2008
> 
> Panasonic jersey on rider's right. I can still picture the time he won Paris-Roubaix, with Phil Leggett's voice and Yanni's soundtrack "and there goes Vanderaerden...."
> 
> I recognize the PDM rider behind Eric, but for the life of me can't recall his name....


Of course. Vanderaerden won the year before

Steven Rooks is the guy behind him. You can also see Van Der Poel in the back....he won that day Kelly was second.....it pains me to write those words

But watching this makes it all better


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

where are their helmets?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

*Yours truly...*

...crushing the competition at the 1996 Idaho State Championships.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I like this one so much that I had a black t-shirt made from it. Stolen image, of course.


----------



## springfly (Jan 29, 2009)

View attachment 154053


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

bigpinkt said:


> where are their helmets?


Even after they made helmets compulsory, they allowed guys to ditch them on mountain-top finishes, but looking at last year's d'Huez stage it seems like they've changed that?


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

pretender said:


> Even after they made helmets compulsory, they allowed guys to ditch them on mountain-top finishes, but looking at last year's d'Huez stage it seems like they've changed that?


I think they changed that in 2005.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I've always like the following photo because it captures what it's like to suffer on a bike...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

That is a great photo.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

One I took


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

Marco Pantani was awesome. It's too bad I wasn't into cycling during his best years. The anniversary of his death is coming up, February 14.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone ever wonder why we get pleasure out of viewing pictures of sweaty men in lycra who look like they're dropping a deuce?

Just sayin'


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

iliveonnitro said:


> Anyone ever wonder why we get pleasure out of viewing pictures of sweaty men in lycra who look like they're dropping a deuce?


Because we are, in truth, homosexual.

Pretty obvious, that.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Anyone ever wonder why we get pleasure out of viewing pictures of sweaty men in lycra who look like they're dropping a deuce?
> 
> Just sayin'


Because no other sport even comes close.:thumbsup:


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Cycling just looks better without helmets.


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

They don't make then like this anymore.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

My fav


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

*A few...*

Boonen and Cipo


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn, Cipo has a set of chompers.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

bikesarethenewblack said:


> The Lemond one is the best image,



Yea sux hes such a dick.


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

*Salem Witch's Cup Race 1980*

Eric Heiden


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Two of my all time favorites


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

quickfeet18 said:


> I like this one, too bad he is a doper.



They are all dopers. Some just get caught.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Bob Roll on the Arenberg (P-R)


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Poulidor and Anqueti, TdF '64 ...look at their pedal positions. Talk about the classic "_matching pedal stroke for pedal stroke_".

:thumbsup:


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

'47 TdF, rider Jean Robic (Nicknamed "the hobgoblin of the Brittany moor" "Leatherhead" and "Kid Goat"...he also won the TdF in this year)
From this page: https://jm.condette.free.fr/debellesphotos.htm


----------

